# DIY ramp/lift hire



## Munzy (Aug 10, 2016)

Does anyone have a link or number for a place I can hire a ramp/lift/pit to do some work please.

Seems to have been a few is Scotland but now seem to be shut


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

might need to say where you are - but check your back street garages i would say


----------



## Munzy (Aug 10, 2016)

Cheers GM.

I'm in Glasgow but willing to travel anywhere in Scotland or North of England.


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

bit late in replying but give 
in-transit garage services in stonehouse a bell if your still looking
01357 521 531 ask for Dan he is renting some ramp space out:thumb::thumb:


----------



## andy_ad567 (Sep 26, 2010)

What is it you are looking to do and how much time on the ramp do your require. I have a personal hobby shop with a 2 post ramp ect up Brechin.


----------

